# Spambot help



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Apparently while I was on vacation my computer picked up a spambot somehow. Anyway, spamhaus has blocked my email address from sending emails it says I am infected with the "waledac spambot" which from what google told me was eliminated by microsoft in 2010. I have run AVG antivirus with zero viruses, Microsoft Defender finds nothing, Microsoft antivirus finds nothing. Malwarebytes found nothing. CCleaner finds nothing (I know, not really for this kind of thing but tried it anyway). 

I had my IP removed from the spamhaus site yesterday through the link you can click, but I was listed again today. No one in my contact that I know of has received any spam emails (but I am now receiving a bunch of work from home and pharmacy ones that I have not received before and started around the time my computer was reported to spamhaus on July 2).

How do I fix or remove this thing since I cannot even find any evidence of it. I found one program that claims to, but another site seemed to think that program was itself as source of malware.

Maybe Spybot search and destroy? Any other options?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, weird. I connect to the internet by tethering to my mobile phone when I am at the office. If I connect to my home wifi, it goes through. If I connect through my mobile phone, it is blocked.

So, the problem must be with my phone somehow.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

there are a few geek forums that when you submit a hijackthis log, will tell you what is bugging your computer.

it's been a long time, so I can not remember their addy's.

but I did just see this forum that may be able to help since they seem to cover all platforms.

http://forums.techguy.org/

these are volunteer run sites, so don't expect overnight help. It takes a while to submit, respond, resubmit, clean, check, and confirm.

and OH, if you happen to have any software that just happened to walk out of the woods with no identification papers and you were big hearted enough to give it a warm home, don't bother with these forums. They suspect others of _pirating_ software - whatever THAT is - and do not help those they suspect.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Dean - there are a few things I would try. This is the virus protection I use

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/antimalware/?id=5947185

I think its about 45 bucks a year or so but have not checked lately. Well worth it in my opinion.

You can download it and scan your pc with out buying I think. Purchasing it lets you run in real time.

The second one is Combofix - this is free and you can get it here - 

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix

This one is hardcore and should remove all your bs. I think it only works on 32 bit OS's Right now but not sure as it's been awhile sine I used this.

The problem could still be your pc even though it only happens on your phone. They just blocked your phone's ip is what I'm guessing. Try connecting your phone to a wifi instead of using its own and see if you can still send email.

Also if your ip is dynamic you could change your ip as well by releasing and renewing the DHCP. This also comes in handy when you banned and chit :whistling2:. 

Also you could do a system restore to a time early when this whole chit started. This would reset your registry to how it was and could also stop your problem.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I better check some of our other computers as well. Maybe one of them used it as a hotspot as well while we were on vacation and I had it on as a hotspot and did something.

Thanks for e help. Hopefully one of these ideas will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dude I am trying to recover my pc from a virus, an FBI Keymark Virus.. basically every time I turn the computer on, it pops up and covers the screen.. tells me to go buy a certain prepaid card and put the numbers in.. says it is a fine from the FBI  REALLY pissing me off


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

mcafee.com has a spyware that is getting this one taken care of, called "stinger" it is free.. this virus put its self in the boot registry and some other place.. so it lays dormant but every time you go start it.. it starts up, you cannot call up taskmanager either.. tricky bugger


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I hear there are lots of free anti-virus programs out there.

here's some links to some listings

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-anti-virus-software.htm

http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/collection/1597/free_antivirus_software.html

I been using Avira, but they now have a big nag screen almost every day advertising the "full feature" pay for version. And it is a resource HOG


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been using AVG free for years with no problems. I also steer clear of shady sites.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Ran a mobile anti virus on the phone (AVG) and it was clean as well. 

Powered off the phone and restarted, and now everything is fine. Probably gets assigned a new IP when shut down?

I guess I should have tried the easy solution first....


----------

